# Delta 40-690 20" scroll saw



## PurpLev

" I'm looking forward to using this saw" so this review is not based on usage?

if so, I think it would be great if you could come back in a year or 2 and update this review to add some feedback to how the tool actually performs over the long run. issues… failures… pros and cons.


----------



## rance

I bought the same one a couple of months ago. I did not have the problems you had. I also helped Woodbutcher3 put his together with no problems either. Using the saw has been a dream. Only thing I would change is to add a foot switch like what you've done. That's nothing negative against the saw.


----------



## Spear4573

Thanks for the review. I actually had my eyes on one of these, then ended up buying a blasted Craftsman scroll instead. It gets the job done, but it's certainly nowhere comparable to a Delta. I don't use a scroll saw very often, I find that my band saw gets far more use, but if the time comes I'll probably find myself trading in my Craftsman for a better brand.

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## RetiredCoastie

Thanks guys. I hope this helps some of you.

Purplev this review is in no means an endorsement for DELTA or the saw. Simply addressing some issues that I found in reviews on several web sites and what I discovered and how I addressed them regarding this saw. I looked at pages and pages on websites that gave this saw high praise and very few that gave it a low rating and it was those low rating issues that I was refering to. None of the reviews that I read gave it a low rating because of breakdown after use.


----------



## Delta356

Congrats. You can't go wrong with Delta…

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## d2reu

I have had this saw for over a year now and am very happy with it. No real problems except the dust blower attachment cracked where it hooks onto the saw. A couple of drops of crazy glue took care of the problem. I scroll every weekend and also sometimes during the week. I've put a lot of hours on the machine and am very pleased with it. This is the exact same saw as the DeWalt but can usually be found quite a bit cheaper.


----------

